# Husband talking to ex fling



## blondyblue (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been married for 7 yrs and recently found out husband was talking to ex girlfriend from years ago while in California on FB, no problem. But then I see where he called her at 1251 in morning while im in bed(of course its earlier in cali) and talked for 41 min. Then I find they have been texting and talking. He is in PA for schooling til aug, of course he didnt tell me, it all came out when I tagged a photo to his wall that she put in her photos of them sitting of couch from back then and title "memories". So of course he told me "I think she did that in bad taste". he also said he told her not to contact him anymore when he thought her conversion was getting "gray area" asking do you think if you ever got divorced, we could ever date again. My theory is he gave he reason to ask that question, and if you are in a marriage that has feelings as its suppose to, would you really have to call a ex fling???? All he says is it was stupid, and I dont know why I did it, and Im sorry. Please help


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

He may not have given her reason to ask that question. My first question is who initiated that first contact between them, to become friends on FB? If she did, she may have done so with the intention of trying to get back together, found out he was married, and so then that question came up. He didn't necessarily do anything to give her the idea that she could/should ask that. He could have sincerely intended nothing more than friendship with her. You say he told you that he told her to stop contacting him when he felt it could go into a gray area, so that tells me that he's not up to anything. The late night phone call...iffy on whether or not it's bad. My boyfriend is originally from cali and we live in FL, so he has friends back home, and they will call him sometimes at midnight or 1am, but it's only 9 or 10pm for them. They just don't think about the time difference. 

If you REALLY feel there's a reason you can't trust him, say so to him. Explain why you feel that way and see what his response is. Also, he told you he told her no more contact, so see if that holds true. If he doesn't appear to be in touch with her anymore on FB, if you see no more texts/calls to/from her, then I would let it go. If it seems he's still in touch with her, then you address it again.


----------

